# New PB Snapper - you little beauty !



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

What a morning!!

Ducked out early this morning from Moffats and met up with Greg ( Hard Plastic)
We had agreed to meet up after discussing all things snapperish the night before at the monthly Golden Beach Tavern gettogether.
Picked up a couple of small snapper and was feeling pretty pleased with myself when Greg called out to come over&#8230; I thought he wanted to show me what he'd caught.
Was a bit tangled with a third just legal squire and when I got close to Greg I could see he'd put a treble into a finger and was still attached to the fish and needed a hand to keep things steady while he did a bit of surgery.
I snipped the line, he pushed the hook right through and I cut the barb off and he was able to pull the hook shank back the way it had gone in &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;OUCH - that had to hurt !!
Greg got to keep the snapper and I think he will have his revenge at the dinner table !!

Any way &#8230;..long story short I kept on getting hit whilst trolling about - One snapper even jumped on a stationary floating lure !!

THEN it happened&#8230;&#8230;.. WHAM &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. zzzzzzzzzzzzz etc
I'll let the pics tell the rest&#8230;. Suffice to say I am one very happy little Yakfisher at the moment and today will take a lot to match!!

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice fish mark. You've got to be well and truly happy with that. I was heading to work this morning grumbling about the perfect conditions thinking it would be magical out there. Obviously it was.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome fish Mark and just reward for helping me. Some pretty deft work with the pliers mate. Thanks again. Didn't know what I would've done without you there. Probably cut off my finger so I could take the snap home. :lol:

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

> Awesome fish Mark and just reward for helping me. Some pretty deft work with the pliers mate. Thanks again. Didn't know what I would've done without you there. Probably cut off my finger so I could take the snap home


No Worries Mate,
I'm having a bit of trouble getting pics up here at the moment.
It's amazing what we are prepared to do for one of these great fish - I don't know what it is about these Snapper but they make us a bit crazy.
You should have seen me when I first saw how big the bugger was - I suddenly developed a cross between dropsy and epilepsy - It is a wonder I didn't lose the thing !!



> Nice fish mark. You've got to be well and truly happy with that. I was heading to work this morning grumbling about the perfect conditions thinking it would be magical out there. Obviously it was.


Thanks Jon
Yeah it was a great morning weather wise - should be like this all the time !


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done!

What size gear did you get that beauty on?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

HardPlastic said:


> Awesome fish Mark and just reward for helping me. Some pretty deft work with the pliers mate. Thanks again. Didn't know what I would've done without you there. Probably cut off my finger so I could take the snap home. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Greg


Glad it all worked out Greg. Great to meet you guys last Sat when Scott and I rocked up, and decided not to risk it (the launch and landing).

One point regarding the injury, raised at the safety day 2 weeks ago (still writing my report), viewtopic.php?f=9&t=55386&p=572174&hilit=Se+Qld+Safety+Day+II#p572174 , for hook injuries like yours I recommend xylocaine jelly (imagine being on your own, or worse having a limb/finger pinned to another part of your body; + the debillitating effects of shock and nausea).

Carry a tiny tube of xylocaine jelly (available over the counter at pharmacists) to reduce the trauma of such injuries, which are probably fairly common amongst kayak fishos. Apply over the affected area. _*Approximately 2-3 minutes later, the area is numbed, and removal can proceed without pain.
*_
Also learn this technique (with or without xylocaine), for when you are are on your own, or to help a mate..






cheers

trevor


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

indiedog said:


> So now they show up! Couta101 is going to be very cranky when he reads this.


Bloody snapper....ggggrrrrrrr. Where were them buggers the other day....No fair I tell you..

Well done on a good fish, seems you picked the best weather as well! No fishing this weekend.....ggggrrrrrr


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work mark.

Couple of pearler's !!!

and well picked Brad-


indiedog said:


> Couta101 is going to be very cranky when he reads this.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish Mark. Good to see someone is getting to wet a line in all this fine weekday weather!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Very nice snap mate congrats.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good Nobby there Mark ,
I hoping we get into this season as last year was not great and didn't manage to have many target days due to wind and swell south of the border so here's wishing the snapper Gods smile on us for a change.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Bloody snapper....ggggrrrrrrr. Where were them buggers the other day....No fair I tell you..


 X 2 :twisted:

Congrats on the Beauty Mark. You and Greg sure picked a nice day for it. 

Now! I have to say you Ba#T#rd, I was quite content to go local, but now I am bloody split again. Thanks! :twisted: :lol:

The weather will have the final say.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Glad it all worked out Greg. Great to meet you guys last Sat when Scott and I rocked up, and decided not to risk it (the launch and landing).





kayakone said:


> Carry a tiny tube of xylocaine jelly (available over the counter at pharmacists) to reduce the trauma of such injuries, which are probably fairly common amongst kayak fishos. Apply over the affected area. Approximately 2-3 minutes later, the area is numbed, and removal can proceed without pain.


Yeah good to meet you too Trevor.

The worst part was it was right in the middle of the fish biting and I wanted to get back into it. Seems to be good at the moment with not much swelling. Thanks for the vid. Lets just say that guy is dedicated..May use it next time.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I'm still grinning !!



> What size gear did you get that beauty on?


The usual lower range sedona 4000 with 15lb braid and 20lb leader - the snapper chewed the whole back of the timber lure off and then had a go at one of my finger tips



> Nice fish Mark. Good to see someone is getting to wet a line in all this fine weekday weather!


Thanks Paul - One of the most comfortable winter days - hopefully some more to come.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Ouch! Nice work on the snapper mark, good pics too.

Dan


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Great catch! To me, thats prob my top of the line trophy fish.

A big snapper.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

greatb catch guys


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice fish m8, good to see some size heading our way 

Hope your finger is all good Greg.

Cheers,

Richo


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Mark!

A quick recovery from your recent hookcident.

Cheers andybear


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Cracker snapper well done,


----------

